# Mouse damage remediation?



## scottyv81 (Dec 23, 2010)

I’ve got a split level home and was planning to replace some paneling in the lower level. I took off a small piece to look behind a wall and found mouse droppings, shredded insulation, evidence of nesting, etc behind the drywall. I had an exterminator come out and trap and do a rodent exclusion service. Is it recommended to also remove the drywall on two walls in the room (13’ x 25’) that had rodent damage? On the positive side this would let us correctly insulate the room since the drywall would be gone and make some other needed improvements. We have kids and dogs and have heard about viruses, etc so we would avoid that too. On the downside it’s gonna cost a few thousand to do the cleanup and will obviously be a mess. I’m all for getting it cleaned up, just not sure if it’s worth a few grand to pay to get it done, or if it’s a DIY job, or if it’s better left alone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

scottyv81 said:


> I had an exterminator come out and trap and do a rodent exclusion service. Is it recommended to also remove the drywall on two walls in the room (13’ x 25’) that had rodent damage?


That would be totally up to you; Definitely a diy project if you have the skills, time and money. Imo, I don't think that would be necessary. You did the main thing by hiring the rodent exclusion service. They got rid of your pests and sealed the entry points. Relax. Just my opinion.


----------



## Studly (Feb 27, 2009)

scottyv81 said:


> I’ve got a split level home and was planning to replace some paneling in the lower level. I took off a small piece to look behind a wall and found mouse droppings, shredded insulation, evidence of nesting, etc behind the drywall. I had an exterminator come out and trap and do a rodent exclusion service. Is it recommended to also remove the drywall on two walls in the room (13’ x 25’) that had rodent damage? On the positive side this would let us correctly insulate the room since the drywall would be gone and make some other needed improvements. We have kids and dogs and have heard about viruses, etc so we would avoid that too. On the downside it’s gonna cost a few thousand to do the cleanup and will obviously be a mess. I’m all for getting it cleaned up, just not sure if it’s worth a few grand to pay to get it done, or if it’s a DIY job, or if it’s better left alone.



I think most homes would find evidence of mice between the walls in certain spots. I wouldn't worry about it, especially if you're not seeing evidence of mice inside your rooms. Sounds like you took care of that. When it comes time to remodel and you happen to be pulling off drywall, then you can replace the insulation and clean everything up. 



Don't worry about viruses in sealed walls. If you do see mouse droppings anywhere, just spray them with a disinfectant before cleaning them up and saturate them enough so they stay wet and don't turn into dust when you're cleaning them up. You could wear a dust mask to be double safe when cleaning them up. 



Good luck!


----------

